# Does anyone else sell stuff in their car?



## RyanUber

I've been making an extra $60 a night selling stuff to riders. Most fares are bar, concert, sports, restaurant rider types. 

My highest margin item retails for $35 and I sell for $15-$20. Thinking about putting together 'ready to go' kits to sell to other uber drivers at a discount so they can resell and supplement their income. 

Anyone interested in something like this?
(ps - it's not illegal in case folks are worried about that. just have a wholesaler license for my full-time job running a convenience store)


----------



## ARIV005

Whatever floats your boat. Be sure people aren't taking pics of you doing this. One report to the Uber demons and you'll be selling cookies from your trunk at the local flea market.


----------



## Beur

Definitely a recipe for being deactivated if a pax snaps a pic and complains to Uber. Uber has taught them water, gum, mint, etc should be free.


----------



## Huberis

I have my Ebay auctions displayed on a tablet mounted to the headrest.


----------



## ReviTULize

No gimmicks. Just provide a ride. I do have some emergency panchos that I keep in case anyone needs them when it's raining. Regular,tipping people=free. Anyone else =$5(or the smallest bill over $5 that you are willing to part with)


----------



## ReviTULize

Huberis said:


> I have my Ebay auctions displayed on a tablet mounted to the headrest.


?


----------



## Beur

Huberis said:


> I have my Ebay auctions displayed on a tablet mounted to the headrest.


I hope you ship from an address that's not your home.


----------



## Beur

ReviTULize said:


> No gimmicks. Just provide a ride. I do have some emergency panchos that I keep in case anyone needs them when it's raining. Regular,tipping people=free. Anyone else =$5(or the smallest bill over $5 that you are willing to part with)


Oh I like this idea, maybe I'll go to the dollar store and buy some umbrellas, we're expecting rain this weekend.


----------



## Clifford Chong

I don't.

The best thing you can do if you want extra money is offer new driver bonus cards. It's not breaking the rules and you can potentially earn extra money should the passenger inform his buddies about your invitation.


----------



## limepro

Uber featured a guy that sells his jewelry from his car so I doubt they would deactivate this guy for selling stuff too.


----------



## Desert Driver

RyanUber said:


> I've been making an extra $60 a night selling stuff to riders. Most fares are bar, concert, sports, restaurant rider types.
> 
> My highest margin item retails for $35 and I sell for $15-$20. Thinking about putting together 'ready to go' kits to sell to other uber drivers at a discount so they can resell and supplement their income.
> 
> Anyone interested in something like this?
> (ps - it's not illegal in case folks are worried about that. just have a wholesaler license for my full-time job running a convenience store)


I like your approach. I supplement my wages by handing out Lyft coupons to my Uber paxs. Each time one gets used I get a $5 bump from Lyft. I also actively promote new drivers to Lyft. In fact, a member of this forum recently completed his 30th ride on Lyft and I got a $100 payment from Lyft today.


----------



## Huberis

ReviTULize said:


> ?


Come on man! My version of Sky Mall.


----------



## ReviTULize

Clifford Chong said:


> I don't.
> 
> The best thing you can do if you want extra money is offer new driver bonus cards. It's not breaking the rules and you can potentially earn extra money should the passenger inform his buddies about your invitation.


It takes money out of your pocket in the long run.


----------



## Sean D Brown

Desert Driver said:


> I like your approach. I supplement my wages by handing out Lyft coupons to my Uber paxs. Each time one gets used I get a $5 bump from Lyft. I also actively promote new drivers to Lyft. In fact, a member of this forum recently completed his 30th ride on Lyft and I got a $100 payment from Lyft today.


5 rides with Uber of course you know this already or should know it.


----------



## Desert Driver

Sean D Brown said:


> 5 rides with Uber of course you know this already or should know it.


But I'm so much more a fan of Lyft than Uber.


----------



## Leon Z

Huberis said:


> I have my Ebay auctions displayed on a tablet mounted to the headrest.


Sorry to bother you but I wanted to mount my iPad to my headrest for my business while ubering. If you don't mind me asking where did you get the mount. Having trouble finding one and are you afraid of theft from a pax?


----------



## Huberis

Leon Z said:


> Sorry to bother you but I wanted to mount my iPad to my headrest for my business while ubering. If you don't mind me asking where did you get the mount. Having trouble finding one and are you afraid of theft from a pax?


I completely made that up in an effort to be humorous. I don't own any kind of tablet, I do sell on Ebay, but not in traffic. Theft or damage seem like real concerns however.


----------



## RockinEZ

Desert Driver said:


> I like your approach. I supplement my wages by handing out Lyft coupons to my Uber paxs. Each time one gets used I get a $5 bump from Lyft. I also actively promote new drivers to Lyft. In fact, a member of this forum recently completed his 30th ride on Lyft and I got a $100 payment from Lyft today.


Isn't there a story of an Uber driver being deactivated for advertising Lyft somewhere on this forum?

I did have a Uber PAX steal the Lyft trade dress card I used to keep between the seats.

I don't even let PAX see the other company's trade dress card anymore. I keep them in a manila folder in my driver's door pocket and out of sight.


----------



## Leon Z

Huberis said:


> I completely made that up in an effort to be humorous. I don't own any kind of tablet, I do sell on Ebay, but not in traffic. Theft or damage seem like real concerns however.


Hahaha all good. I actually will be doing uber and lyft just for an added boost for my business that's why I asked. I have brochures for the back of my seat. Water bottles and gum with my business info etc. I was pondering on whether to place my iPad or cheap android tablet just streaming my merchandise. And I know most people will say be careful so you don't get the boot from uber. I am not bringing it up to a pax, if they ask me about it I will elaborate on it, if not then I will pick up and drop off quietly.


----------



## Simon

As a rider who uses Uber frequently I would hate these ideas. I would 1 star any driver trying to sell shit to me.


----------



## KeJorn

RyanUber said:


> I've been making an extra $60 a night selling stuff to riders.


Made me think of SnackLyft:


----------



## Leon Z

No one said I was selling anything, if you were speaking about me. I have brochure and stuff and if a rider sparks a conversation about it then I will talk about my business of not. They can sit there and be delivered to their location in peace and quiet.


----------



## Huberis

RockinEZ said:


> Isn't there a story of an Uber driver being deactivated for advertising Lyft somewhere on this forum?
> 
> I did have a Uber PAX steal the Lyft trade dress card I used to keep between the seats.
> 
> I don't even let PAX see the other company's trade dress card anymore. I keep them in a manila folder in my driver's door pocket and out of sight.


I remember the same thread. The driver indicated only to have responded to a direct question. The pax has asked if the driver also drover for lyft. The driver was miffed. I remember saying to my self, the OP had to be leaving something out of the story.


----------



## krazydrive

Yeah selling things in your car makes us all look desperate! I can't believe your selling things. Your a driver not a 99 cents store on wheels!


----------



## flashgordonnc

Huberis said:


> Come on man! My version of Sky Mall.


Spelled Uber Mall.


----------



## johnywinslow

Ive got some ocean front property in Arizona you can sell on consignment.


----------



## Bill 99

Beur said:


> Definitely a recipe for being deactivated if a pax snaps a pic and complains to Uber. Uber has taught them water, gum, mint, etc should be free.


I love that uberX according to king Travis, should offer free water, gum, mint and free phone charging for all phones, at the drivers expense and tell pax the tip is already included in their reduced priced fee. perfect idea Travis! How about we drivers provide steamed hot towels and hors d'oeuvres as well! Most taxi drivers don't provide anything but poor communication and still receive tips! guess were second class citizens making uber wealthy.


----------



## Trill Codby

KeJorn said:


> Made me think of SnackLyft:


Brah packaged flamin hot cheetos into ziplock bags. Haha.


----------



## HoverCraft1

krazydrive said:


> Yeah selling things in your car makes us all look desperate! I can't believe your selling things. Your a driver not a 99 cents store on wheels!


more accurately a .90 cent store on wheels..


----------



## UberXinSoFlo

Good timing.

Just three days ago in Lyft's "Community Digest" email they said:

"*Advertisements in your car* can make passengers feel uncomfortable or pressured, which may lead to a bad rating. Don't risk it: When it comes to your Lyft vehicle, we recommend keeping the experience ad-free."

So technically you are allowed to, but it's apparently frowned upon at Lyft. No mention of selling goods.


----------



## johnywinslow

It this point in my Uber life style, Keeping this AP as a side job is less and less relevant. As it is now, Im considering keeping the App just for special events. memorial day weekend and I made 77.00 for 9pm to 2am shift, I averaged $150-$200 a Saturday prior to all the cuts in rates and added drivers. So I say if you can use uber to advertise or sell....GO FOR IT! what's the worst that can happen?


----------



## atomix

ARIV005 said:


> Whatever floats your boat. Be sure people aren't taking pics of you doing this. One report to the Uber demons and you'll be selling cookies from your trunk at the local flea market.


Dang! That was funny.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

If it comes up in conversation I'll offer an Amsoil Catalog.


----------



## Lidman

I sold a lighter for a buck one time while driving.


----------



## Lidman

alexander thompson said:


> Buy real and fake Passport ,Visa,Driving License,ID CARDS,marriage certificates,diplomas
> 
> Our company has years of experience producing fake/registered passports and other identity documents. We use high quality equipment and materials to produce counterfeit passports. All secret features of real passports are carefully duplicated for our falsified documents.
> 
> Skype&#8230;.charity.ladies1
> 
> We are the best producer of quality fake documents. With over 3million of out documents circulating over the world.
> 
> We can make you both real and fake documents
> However, the real documents are more expensive than the fake because
> it takes time, skill and contacts to get it done. Note that, the fake
> is going to be in 100% unique and very good quality. The difference is
> based on the registration of the numbers. The real Document will be
> registered with the country's database so you can use it to travel to
> any country of your choice or in the country, mean while the fake will
> not be registered but can be use as well.
> 
> We offer only original high-quality fake passports, drivers licenses,
> ID cards, stamps and other products for a number of countries like:
> 
> USA, Australia, Belgium, Brazil, Canada, Italia, Finland, France,
> Germany, Israel, Mexico, Netherlands, South Africa, Spain, United
> Kingdom. Dubai(the emirates) and many more.
> 
> Keywords:
> 
> buy real/real/fake USA passports,
> buy real/fake Australian passports,
> buy real/fake Belgium passports,
> buy real/fake Brazilian(Brazil) passports,
> buy real/fake Canadian(Canada) passports,
> buy real/fake Finnish(Finland) passports,
> buy real/fake French(France) passports,
> buy real/fake German(Germany) passports,
> buy real/fake Dutch(Netherland/Holland) passports,
> buy real/fake Israel passports,
> buy real/fake UK passports,
> buy real/fake Spanish(Spain) passports,
> buy real/fake Mexican(Mexico) passports,
> buy real/fake South African passports.
> buy real/fake Australian driver licenses,
> buy real/fake Canadian driver licenses,
> buy real/fake French(France) driver licenses,
> buy real/fake Dutch(Netherland/Holland) driving licenses,
> buy real/fake German(Germany) driving licenses,
> buy real/fake UK driving licenses,
> buy real/fake Diplomatic passports,
> buy real/fake USA passports,
> buy real/fake Australian passports,
> buy real/fake Belgium passports,
> buy real/fake Brazilian(Brazil) passports,
> buy real/fake Canadian(Canada) passports,
> buy real/fake Finnish(Finland) passports,
> buy real/fake French(France) passports,
> buy real/fake German(Germany) passports,
> buy real/fake Dutch(Netherland/Holland) passports,
> buy real/fake Israel passports,
> buy real/fake UK passports,
> buy real/fake Spanish(Spain) passports,
> buy real/fake Mexican(Mexico) passports,
> buy real/fake South African passports.
> buy real/fake Australian driver licenses,
> buy real/fake Canadian driver licenses,
> buy real/fake French(France) driver licenses,
> buy real/fake Dutch(Netherland/Holland) driving licenses,
> buy real/fake German(Germany) driving licenses,
> buy real/fake UK driving licenses,
> buy real/fake Diplomatic passports,
> buy Camouflage passports,
> buy passport Duplicates,
> real/fake USA passports for sale,
> real/fake Australian passports for sale,
> real/fake Belgium passports for sale,


Just go to Nigeria for those. Or wait!! is that just for credit cards? HMMMM, Well if the Nigerians can run credit card scams, fake passports should be well with in their bailiwick.


----------



## Ziggy

I had someone buy my charger cable from me ... as they lost their and they were running to grab a plane. Cable cost me $15 sold it for $20; and the guy gave me a $20 tip on an $80 ride


----------



## elelegido

ReviTULize said:


> No gimmicks. Just provide a ride. I do have some emergency panchos that I keep in case anyone needs them when it's raining. Regular,tipping people=free. Anyone else =$5(or the smallest bill over $5 that you are willing to part with)


Emergency Panchos?










Sometimes you just need a Mexican pistolero... right now


----------



## ReviTULize

KeJorn said:


> Made me think of SnackLyft:


Wow!!


----------



## Ub1

Simon said:


> As a rider who uses Uber frequently I would hate these ideas. I would 1 star any driver trying to sell shit to me.


Totally agree, I would get really pissed and give 1* to the driver.
I understand everyone is free to make a living as he/she wishes but I'm afraid that selling stuff while ubering will help giving us all a bad rep.


----------



## GooberX

I'd sell marijuana.......what the hell, it'd bring in tons of revenue.

Maybe I should paint my car green.


----------



## groovyguru

How about discount coupons for your favorite marijuana dealer? Make the deal with said entity first, then sell the discount. That way you are not selling the pot, just an option to buy the pot at a lower price. (and take a financial stake in the "favorite marijuana dealers inventory.")


----------



## Lidman

GooberX said:


> I'd sell marijuana.......what the hell, it'd bring in tons of revenue.
> 
> Maybe I should paint my car green.


and paint those leafs on it as well.


----------



## HoverCraft1

Bill 99 said:


> I love that uberX according to king Travis, should offer free water, gum, mint and free phone charging for all phones, at the drivers expense and tell pax the tip is already included in their reduced priced fee. perfect idea Travis! How about we drivers provide steamed hot towels and hors d'oeuvres as well! Most taxi drivers don't provide anything but poor communication and still receive tips! guess were second class citizens making uber wealthy.


Only if we choose to..


----------



## ZZY

So your items on eBay are accessible to anybody who goes there and knows how to look for what they want. You further advertise them to a handful of Uber passengers a day. What's the chance any of them would be interested? How's that working out for you? Everybody is bombarded with advertising everywhere they go. Taxi's are all stickered up like the outfield fences at the ball park. Your Uber Pax loves the break from this madness but all of a sudden here is another ad for junk they don't want plastered in front of them in the back seat. But your item is something everybody wants and the price is a steal, so they all suddenly love it and you're making sale after sale, right?


----------



## Ricardo gonzalez

lol........


----------



## Fauxknight

Beur said:


> Oh I like this idea, maybe I'll go to the dollar store and buy some umbrellas, we're expecting rain this weekend.


Got a couple of spares for this weekend, rain and more rain mixed with big events. Not looking to reem people on them, just to be able to provide extra service if needed.


----------



## Emp9

weed


----------



## Ziggy

GooberX said:


> I'd sell marijuana.......what the hell, it'd bring in tons of revenue.


You might be able to get personalized plates in Colorado ... "UBER420" ... and I'm sure you'd get a ton of repeat customers. But you'd want to pick them up before they were high otherwise you'd also have to have a trunk full of munchies


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Ziggy said:


> You might be able to get personalized plates in Colorado ... "UBER420" ... and I'm sure you'd get a ton of repeat customers. But you'd want to pick them up before they were high otherwise you'd also have to have a trunk full of munchies


But then you could sell the munchies.

Sounds like a solid business plan to me.


----------



## lurch

Simon said:


> As a rider who uses Uber frequently I would hate these ideas. I would 1 star any driver trying to sell shit to me.


A nerd like you would 1 star somebody trying to make a living. Probably the same guy that doesnt tip!


----------



## ZZY

Maybe Google would pay you to run ads on a screen facing the back seat. Everybody else is trying to sell you 24/7.


----------



## luckytown

I just welcome the pax when they get in my car and I tell them I offer a safe comfortable ride and ask them what they would like to listen to on the radio......sometimes I get a dollar....lol


----------



## lurch

Simon said:


> As a rider who uses Uber frequently I would hate these ideas. I would 1 star any driver trying to sell shit to me.





luckytown said:


> I just welcome the pax when they get in my car and I tell them I offer a safe comfortable ride and ask them what they would like to listen to on the radio......sometimes I get a dollar....lol


A dollar! Sometimes it appears Uber is for broke ass mother****ers that can't afford a Taxi.


----------



## Fishchris

Honestly as an independent contractor I don't think Uber could stop you from selling stuff from your car. 
No sooner than they can stop me from putting up a tablet which solicits tips.


----------



## shiftydrake

You guys actually realize this thread has been dead almost 2 years?


----------



## lurch

shiftydrake said:


> You guys actually realize this thread has been dead almost 2 years?


Its alive again.


----------



## shiftydrake

Yeah because you resurrected it


----------



## lurch

Back from the dead, whats wrong with that? Its gives me hope that you can actually make money with Uber and not rely on the 4 dollar runs only.


----------



## simpsonsverytall

funny old thread to read
you have a guy lying about netting an additional $60/night... 
you have drivers who rather than call out the OP, warn him about conforming for fear of deactivation...


----------



## I_Like_Spam

RyanUber said:


> I've been making an extra $60 a night selling stuff to riders. Most fares are bar, concert, sports, restaurant rider types.
> )


Makes sense. When I was in college, the local pizza delivery driver would sell patrons dope in addition to the pizza as a sideline business.


----------



## SuzeCB

shiftydrake said:


> You guys actually realize this thread has been dead almost 2 years?





lurch said:


> Its alive again.


With all of the rate cuts that have occurred over the last two years, it was due for Resurrection! It's more relevant now than it ever was.


----------



## robertl

I know a driver that sells those little bottles of alcohol for $3 each. He makes a killing on the weekends.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

When i had my old Sienna i used to sell bottled water for $1.50 each. The theme parks sold it for $2.50.

I managed to sell water to people who didn't even get rides from me...

I'd sit in parking lots with the slider door open and the cooler facing out with the $1.50 bottled water sign and people walking past would buy water. Great profit margins...


----------



## Go4

robertl said:


> I know a driver that sells those little bottles of alcohol for $3 each. He makes a killing on the weekends.


I sure hope he has a license to sell alcohol. I would hate to see the headlines "Uber driver arrested by ATF"


----------



## Tamera

I have been surveying my riders and asking them IF they would find it RUDE to have things for sale in the car...honestly they all say NO. Some say they would even pay for water. Currently I have water, gum, and candy for free  But I have been asking riders what they WOULD pay for and how much...so far I have gotten a good response and many have given me ideas. I would NEVER push it on anyone, it would just be there ..if they want it great, if not ..Fine.  So I am moving in that direction for sure..Is there anyone out there besides the WEED sellers ( I know you guys are out there) selling things for more than 5 or so dollars?  Thanks!


----------



## swingset

Simon said:


> As a rider who uses Uber frequently I would hate these ideas. I would 1 star any driver trying to sell shit to me.


This. I wouldn't dream of it, because as a rider I'd hate your guts for trying to hijack my ride to turn it into a ****ing flea market.


----------



## Tamera

swingset said:


> This. I wouldn't dream of it, because as a rider I'd hate your guts for trying to hijack my ride to turn it into a &%[email protected]!*ing flea market.


I get it  Not talking about "FLEA market LOL...AS A PAX myself..if there was a pack of smokes, or energy drink or lighter or something like that ..there and I wanted to buy it I would.  IF it was pushed or OFFERED I wouldn't like that...but if it's THERE obviously for SALE, I would appreciate the Convienence - Hence that's WHY I am asking the PAX ..so far 100% wouldn't mind at all ...we shall see after more are asked


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver

Haven't done it my self, however if it's our business and were independent contractors we should be able to conduct our business model as we see fit. Uber ( though I stopped driving for them weeks ago ) and only drive for Lyft wants to control us at every corner, but then call us independents when it suits them. Like a building lease company telling a business how to run their business. 

I think things like mints, gum and water are a good offering. Don't gouge the customer, offer it at a great price if your going to do it and be classy about it. The purpose is to make people love the experience within the ride environment ( the car ).. 

Alicia


----------



## Psycho Driver

I though we were independant sub-contractors, we run our own businessed. As long as we are doing a good job for Uber and harrassing people. Why do they get to tell us what we can have in our cars, like a hanging display. If someone wants to buy something, whats it to Uber?


----------



## Trafficat

RyanUber said:


> I've been making an extra $60 a night selling stuff to riders. Most fares are bar, concert, sports, restaurant rider types.
> 
> My highest margin item retails for $35 and I sell for $15-$20. Thinking about putting together 'ready to go' kits to sell to other uber drivers at a discount so they can resell and supplement their income.
> 
> Anyone interested in something like this?
> (ps - it's not illegal in case folks are worried about that. just have a wholesaler license for my full-time job running a convenience store)


But what is your rating?


----------



## Steve appleby

I don't understand why people go over the top, you get a ride that's it from me.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Steve appleby said:


> I don't understand why people go over the top, you get a ride that's it from me.


you should be giving the folks the hard sell for a referrel bonus. tell pax "a smart guy like you shouldn't be riding uber, you should be making beaucoup bucks as an uber driver"


----------



## DexNex

lurch said:


> Its alive again.


it is alive, yet again.


----------

